# Weekend Plans....



## OsFa.nl (Aug 24, 2012)

What are you guys up to this weekend???

For me... just a 16 hour wait (counting down).... untill we trip to Lumiere....


----------



## mookster (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing urbex again....

London for a meet-up on Saturday, a little bit of model photography on Sunday, banger racing Monday....


----------



## night crawler (Aug 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> Nothing urbex again....
> 
> London for a meet-up on Saturday, a little bit of model photography on Sunday, banger racing Monday....



Don't tell me Stanton Harcort


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 24, 2012)

Work sadly! I have so many things to see in belgium and Germany but they will have to wait!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmm should we be discussing this on a public forum?...


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, not a great idea for a thread tbh.


----------



## mookster (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm sure people have more common sense than to say 'at 3pm on Saturday I intend to turn up at Severalls and climb the fence and get in and take lots of photos as security won't find me'!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 24, 2012)

An action packed exploration weekend for me! I'm going to be exploring the scabby gantry at Anfield for most of Saturday morning and the inside of one of Telegenic's 3D trucks for most of Sunday. 

Ey mate! Do yers wanna buy yer camera bachhhhhh?


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 24, 2012)

Surfs up in Newquay for us , Urbex downtime for a while but back on missions as soon as I get my cam back, got a stuck pixel but still under warranty so all good


----------



## Bones out (Aug 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> I'm sure people have more common sense than to say 'at 3pm on Saturday I intend to turn up at Severalls and climb the fence and get in and take lots of photos as security won't find me'!



Blimey mooks, how did you know what I was up to???


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> I'm sure people have more common sense than to say ...



Really?? I'm pretty sure they don't!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> I'm sure people have more common sense than to say 'at 3pm on Saturday I intend to turn up at Severalls and climb the fence and get in and take lots of photos as security won't find me'!



I removed a thread that went a little bit like that not so long back ! 

Im stuck to looking after the kids but had a pretty good week urbexing anyway


----------



## cogito (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll mostly be spending this weekend advertising my whereabouts to local authorities and security companies via publicly visible and often monitored internet forums.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> I'm sure people have more common sense than to say 'at 3pm on Saturday I intend to turn up at Severalls and climb the fence and get in and take lots of photos as security won't find me'!



I guess you announce that, then turn up at 2, Mwah ha ha...


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm organising a free party in Burlington for Saturday night.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 24, 2012)

Repairing the radiator hose on my heap of shit 306


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Aug 24, 2012)

Shouting at small children on horses in an arena...and then shoveling a bit of horse crap....how fantastic :'(


----------



## Ratters (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing UE this weekend. Done the Convent last weekend & went to Prescott for a car club event so plenty of editing & sorting to be getting on with


----------



## Alansworld (Aug 24, 2012)

Getting the hang of my new car, collected today, and the apparently most complex satnav/audio system I've ever seen.
It's going to be raining like a bugger anyway. Please spare a thought for my daughters imitating drowned rats @ Reading Festival if you have a moment.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 24, 2012)

mookster said:


> I'm sure people have more common sense than to say 'at 3pm on Saturday I intend to turn up at Severalls and climb the fence and get in and take lots of photos as security won't find me'!



Actually the last part has been said by loads but has rarely been managed


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 24, 2012)

Wanting to return here and take more photos- found it today!


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 25, 2012)

Trying to earn a living by sitting in a traffic jam in Bath,after 20 years of it you get quite philosophical about life......


----------



## magmo (Aug 25, 2012)

Sitting here listening to the rain wondering will it ever stop?


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

a few places to see and photograph as per usuall...


----------



## Headflux (Aug 25, 2012)

Down in Essex (again!) to hook up with an urbex-girly!


----------



## mookster (Aug 26, 2012)

Headflux said:


> Down in Essex (again!) to hook up with an urbex-girly!



Take lots of photos.


----------



## Emerald Eve (Aug 26, 2012)

And don't get arrested.


----------

